# shooting pheasant 50m far



## shooter123 (May 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/dannypc2phone?feature=mhee#p/u/6/vo-FQFfK0Jw





http://www.youtube.com/user/dannypc2phone?feature=mhee#p/u/3/dX3nrGmwVcw



http://www.youtube.com/user/dannypc2phone?feature=mhee#p/u/2/UhsdMq38Ibg


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very good videos .There are actually 7 of th mcheck them out guys.

Looks like Dannys have a new account here ?


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> Very good videos .There are actually 7 of th mcheck them out guys.
> 
> Looks like Dannys have a new account here ?


i was thinking that lol


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

The guy is using chained rubber bands, isn'the?


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Very impressive accuracy and power!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Melchior said:


> The guy is using chained rubber bands, isn'the?


Tubes. Most Chinese use tubes


----------



## dannyhk (Apr 13, 2011)

Melchior said:


> The guy is using chained rubber bands, isn'the?


not really,just common dankung with 2040 8 strips,11mm steel ball.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RzhrjNaRjHw


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Hao Liao. Man thats some good shooting, awesome accuracy.


----------

